# BUG REPORT: Cannot remove some OTA channels.



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I have confirmed that while the 921 new software (L145) does in fact generally improve the OTA tuner and prevent OTA tuner lock-ups, it does not help with issues experienced when trying to edit and maintain the local OTA channel list. This issue manifested itself in the original software, and continues to manifest itself in the new software as well (even after following the recommended smart card reboot procedure).

As follows:

0) Start with an OTA database which has some minor issues, such as duplicate channels or confused PSIP information. In this example, this is from a DTV scan from the Chicago suburbs with some manual edits to add one or two things and remove one or two others.

1) Highlight and check all of the OTA channels in the list and then pick "Remove" on the right hand side to attempt to remove all of the OTA channels.

2) Observe that some of the channels are not removed when the other channels are removed. In this example, four channels appear to remain behind. These channels cannot be removed either as a group or individually, no matter how many times one tries.

3) Exit out of the OTA channel editing menu (saving the changes). Bring up the channel guide to see which OTA channels are available. Observe that some OTA channels are still displayed, but they are not the same channels which show up in the OTA list as ones which apparently could not be removed! E.g. If the four "stuck" channels looked to be 2-0, 50-1, 50-1 and 38-2 in the OTA channel editing menu, when viewing the guide, the "stuck" channels might be 1-1, 1-2, 75-1 and 75-2.

4) Go back into the OTA menu. Observe that now the "stuck" channels simply appear blank (no names or channel numbers at all). They cannot be removed at all. If one adds channels to the list, these "stuck" channels will take on the names of added channels (instead of being blank), but they can never be removed and will continue to show up in the guide (as 1-1, 1-2, 75-1 and 75-2 in this example).


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Great writeup and you've exactly described the situation I experienced after taking the 1.45 software. I've rebooted a few times with no success in removing two bogus OTA ATSC entries. And I can't manually add a channel that I just removed.

Additionally, there is a UPN station in Los Angeles that has a very high signal strength. Yet it isn't recognized during a DTV scan and I can't manually add it, even though it registers a locked signal in the manual entry screen. I have no problem adding it on my 811.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

See also this thread, which talks about much the same sort of thing (odd duplicate channels and inability to remove channels in some cases):

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22863


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Bump; I fixed the images. I've tried to be as detailed as possible with this bug report, since it's particularly irritating.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Great writeup Slordak. I just sent the direct link to your post to the beta team and to the lead developer at Eldon.

(They probably have seen it anyway, but I wanted to reinforce it as an "official" bug report from me as well.)


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> Additionally, there is a UPN station in Los Angeles that has a very high signal strength. Yet it isn't recognized during a DTV scan and I can't manually add it, even though it registers a locked signal in the manual entry screen. I have no problem adding it on my 811.


Interesting, the exact same thing happens with the UPN station in the Bay Area (KBHK). There is apparently something about UPNs PSIP information that fools the 921.

-Keith


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

This appears to still be a problem in L146


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

OK, so this is confirmed to still be an issue in L146. It would seem that this problem is specific to certain channels and their respective PSIP data sets; for example, everyone in a certain geographic area (who can receive the same channels over the air) should be experiencing more or less the same issues here. Do folks agree with this, e.g. everyone in Chicago with a 921 is having trouble adding, removing, and tuning WCIU, 1-1? Or is this not the case?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, I live in the Dallas area and I am unable to delete the WB affiliate's channel 75 mirror channel. In the Local Channels setup dialog, it shows as blank. In the program guide, it shows as channel 75 - although I am never able to actually tune channel 75. Someone posted that the unit only seems to handle channels through 69 which may be part of why channel 75 is having problems. Apparently WB uses this channel 75 as a mirror of some kind in many DMA's.


----------



## the_tx_dude (Jan 26, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> Well, I live in the Dallas area and I am unable to delete the WB affiliate's channel 75 mirror channel. In the Local Channels setup dialog, it shows as blank. In the program guide, it shows as channel 75 - although I am never able to actually tune channel 75. Someone posted that the unit only seems to handle channels through 69 which may be part of why channel 75 is having problems. Apparently WB uses this channel 75 as a mirror of some kind in many DMA's.


Same exact problem with 75 in Houston.


----------



## jcd4878 (Feb 26, 2004)

Thats my same exact problem. Thanks for the great writeup.
I've had this issue since 1.42, still here in 1.46.

-Jerry


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Re: L180 and this issue.

I am happy to report that I am now able to add/delete/tune channels 1-1, 1-2, 75-1 and 75-2 without issue. I am not seeing duplicates, and I can successfully add or remove these channels without getting "stuck" channels or otherwise having the channel database get filled with junk. Hence, there is definitely some improvement in the "OTA channel management" area.

However, I am concerned that there may still be issues with tuning some channels (i.e. possibly new issues introduced with L180). Even after doing a full power unplug, removing all the channels, and adding the channels back, there may be channels which cause issues due to their PSIP information or other data. I believe I saw this on one channel here in Chicago, but I don't know if it was just the terrible weather last night or not. Have other people encountered an issue where one or more digital OTA channels they could previously receive no longer can be viewed with L180?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There have been other reports of that. But, unfortunately, there are so many different environmental variables and stations working on their equipment around the country, that it's hard to tell sometimes if it's a 921 problem, or caused by some other factor(s).


----------

